# Hilarious - ElfYourself! :-)



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Have a look at http://www.elfyourself.com . Find a face photo of a family member/friend/colleague etc., upload it, and get the Kleenex to dry your eyes. :lol:

(Site can be a bit slow to load initially)

Dougie.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Tried with the cat v funny Lin


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

lindyloot said:


> Tried with the cat v funny Lin


And I thought _*I*_ was weird..... 8O

Dougie.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-194633.html#194633 Brilliant this was on last xmas.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

grumpyman said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-194633.html#194633 Brilliant this was on last xmas.


You saying Elfing yourself is just another urban legend? :evil:



Dougie.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

asprn said:


> grumpyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No but my Wife wont be impressed when she finds I have sent her Elfing to all her friends. :wink:


----------

